# Abranet Update



## wolftat (Feb 3, 2010)

02/01/10 Abranet order was placed.
02/02/10 First part of order was delivered to me (1200 sheets) 
The reason this came quickly was that I put in a preorder with the company last week. They are trying to get the rest of it to me hopefully this week but I would say by the 10th at the latest.
02/03/10 I am filling orders as they were placed and paid for. If your order was early, you may already be packed and ready to go.
02/03/12 1430 hrs. The first 34 orders have been sorted, packed, and dropped at the post office. You should start receiving them by Monday. As soon as the remaining order gets to me I will sort it and get it out too.
02/05/10 1530hrs. UPS dropped off the remaining order of Abranet and I am working on getting it sorted and packed.
02/05/10 1740 hrs. All paid orders have been packaged and will be dropped off at the post office tomorrow. There are still a few orders that have not been paid, please try to get your order paid as soon as possible or contact me and we can get it figured out. Thank you.
02/06/10 All paid for orders have been shipped at this time. If your order has not been paid for, on Thursday it will be unpacked and will be resold. Thank you


----------



## jskeen (Feb 3, 2010)

I already got my notification with the usps tracking number!  OutF***ing standing Marine!


----------



## jasontg99 (Feb 4, 2010)

jskeen said:


> I already got my notification with the usps tracking number! OutF***ing standing Marine!


 

As did I.  Thanks Neil!  Don't worry, I won't hold you being a Marine (AKA My Ass Rides In Navy Equipment) against you.  :tongue:  GO NAVY!!!


----------



## wolftat (Feb 4, 2010)

jasontg99 said:


> As did I. Thanks Neil! Don't worry, I won't hold you being a Marine (AKA My Ass Rides In Navy Equipment) against you. :tongue: GO NAVY!!!


 Thank you!! By the way, are we supposed to tip the taxi driver????:biggrin:
SEMPER FI


----------



## RDH79 (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Neil, Got my sheets today.    Rich H.


----------



## stolicky (Feb 5, 2010)

Got mine today.

Thanks again.


----------



## Tony Pridmore (Feb 5, 2010)

Got mine too.  Thanks!

-Tony


----------



## Canedriver (Feb 6, 2010)

I got mine. Thank you for putting this together.


----------



## VisExp (Feb 6, 2010)

Got mine yesterday.  Everything in order.  Thanks for putting this together Neil.


----------



## philipff (Feb 6, 2010)

I hate being the new guy; what's the deal on the   				*Abranet?  Is it too late to get in on this one?  Leave it to the Marines to be at the point of the spear!  Phil; Fly Navy!
*


----------



## jasontg99 (Feb 6, 2010)

wolftat said:


> By the way, are we supposed to tip the taxi driver????:biggrin:SEMPER FI


 
Tips are always appreciated.  Seriously though, I really do want to thank you for the time and effort you put into this group buy.  One family, one fight.  :usflag:


----------



## wolftat (Feb 6, 2010)

You are all veryy welcome, and thank you all for your cooperation in this buy, it allowed it to run smooth and for your package to be shipped out as quickly as possible.
As far as the men and women of our armed forces go...My official stance is ...I support everyone of them, no matter what uniform you choose to wear, at least you have made the decision to wear one. That includes our Allied forces as well.  Thank you to everyone that chooses to support our troops and to all our brave men and women that have made the sacrifice to serve, past, present, and future. Thats about all I have to say about that. Semper Fi


----------



## wolftat (Feb 6, 2010)

philipf said:


> I hate being the new guy; what's the deal on the                 *Abranet? Is it too late to get in on this one? Leave it to the Marines to be at the point of the spear! Phil; Fly Navy!*


 Well Admiral, this Abranet is a cloth backed mesh sand paper that outlasts every other sandpaper I have ever tried. The sanding dust flows through the mesh to help prevent clogging and possibly helping to keep things cooler. I use it both wet and dry and have sworn off all other sandpaper other than micromesh at this point. I wish I knew about all this stuff back when I had to keep my brass polished.....LOL  And it is never too late to get involved, send me a PM and we can get some to you.
 Neil


----------



## Monty (Feb 6, 2010)

Mail carrier delivered mine today. Thanks for doing the buy, Neil.


----------



## kevinbrown22 (Feb 7, 2010)

Got mine great job and thanks.


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 7, 2010)

Neil, received my order also.

Thank You.


----------



## ranchonodinero (Feb 7, 2010)

*thank you*

Got mine-thanks again for putting this together.


----------



## spaceengravers (Feb 8, 2010)

Got my order today!  This will be my first experience with Abranet, so thanks for putting this together!

Mike


----------



## rstought (Feb 8, 2010)

Got mine today, too - thanks Neil!


----------



## chuybregts (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey Neil, I got mine this past weekend, can't wait to try it out!


----------



## mokol (Feb 10, 2010)

Neil, i got mine, thanks, victor


----------



## wolftat (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks like it has made it all around the country so far, hopefully the rest of the world will have it soon too.


----------



## olsenla (Feb 12, 2010)

Neil,

I received my Abranet today.  I am looking forward to trying it.  Thanks for making this available and many thanks for the freebie.

Larry


----------



## scotian12 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Neil....just to let you know that I received my abranet this morning. Thanks for putting this group buy together.    Darrell Eisner


----------

